# ALMA LATINA CAR SHOW



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME WE'RE PLANNING ON HAVING A PRETTY GOOD SHOW THIS YEAR COME OUT AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR NORTHERN NEVADA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME 40 CATEGORIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Feb 6 2009, 02:51 AM~12923266
> *ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME WE'RE PLANNING ON HAVING A PRETTY GOOD SHOW THIS YEAR COME OUT AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR NORTHERN NEVADA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

MANY SURPRISES!!!


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pocketchange_@Feb 9 2009, 12:12 AM~12948245
> *MANY SURPRISES!!!
> *


OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Count on Impalas CC to be out there to support


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can you please email me the flyer please I'm interested on taking the trip up there


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up raider tell Joe with the panel I said was up


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks alot ren for showing support we appreciate it


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Any time Homie


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 12 2009, 06:27 PM~12986848
> *What up raider tell Joe with the panel I said was up
> *



will do


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Lets keep these Reno threads to the top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 18 2009, 09:02 AM~13038207
> *Lets keep these Reno threads to the top :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What are the catagories?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

BEST LOWRIDER 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s,BEST HOT ROD,BEST MUSCLE CAR,BEST S U V,BEST TRUCK,BEST IMPORT,BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,BEST MOTORCYCLE,BEST CLASSIC,BEST PAINT,BEST ENGINE,BEST HYDRAULIC SET UP,BEST INTERIOR,BEST OF SHOW,BEST SOUND SYSTEM, CLUB PARTICIPATION,BEST SINGLE PUMP,BEST DOUBLE PUMP. HOPE TO SEE YOU THEIR AND ALL IMPALA FAMILIA AND HOPE TO SEE VIEJITO'S THEIR TOO.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 21 2009, 12:01 AM~13066340
> *BEST LOWRIDER 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s,BEST HOT ROD,BEST MUSCLE CAR,BEST S U V,BEST TRUCK,BEST IMPORT,BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,BEST MOTORCYCLE,BEST CLASSIC,BEST PAINT,BEST ENGINE,BEST HYDRAULIC SET UP,BEST INTERIOR,BEST OF SHOW,BEST SOUND SYSTEM, CLUB PARTICIPATION,BEST SINGLE PUMP,BEST DOUBLE PUMP.      HOPE TO SEE YOU THEIR  AND ALL IMPALA FAMILIA AND HOPE TO SEE VIEJITO'S THEIR TOO.
> *



Impalas and Viejitos are both planing on showing all our cars for support


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Any other shows going down this year?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

Somebody said that theirs going to be two car shows for cinco de Mayo this year one in the morning and the other one at night dont know if thats true or not. :dunno:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13082232
> *Somebody said that theirs going to be two car shows for cinco de Mayo this year one in the morning and the other one at night dont know if thats true or not. :dunno:
> *



Let me know if you hear anything else about it


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13082232
> *Somebody said that theirs going to be two car shows for cinco de Mayo this year one in the morning and the other one at night dont know if thats true or not. :dunno:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

special invite to ALMA LATINA C.C.


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

see u there


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

IS VIEJITOS SHOWING UP TO ALMA LATINAS CAR SHOW?


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 21 2009, 12:01 AM~13066340
> *BEST LOWRIDER 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s,BEST HOT ROD,BEST MUSCLE CAR,BEST S U V,BEST TRUCK,BEST IMPORT,BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,BEST MOTORCYCLE,BEST CLASSIC,BEST PAINT,BEST ENGINE,BEST HYDRAULIC SET UP,BEST INTERIOR,BEST OF SHOW,BEST SOUND SYSTEM, CLUB PARTICIPATION,BEST SINGLE PUMP,BEST DOUBLE PUMP.      HOPE TO SEE YOU THEIR  AND ALL IMPALA FAMILIA AND HOPE TO SEE VIEJITO'S THEIR TOO.
> *


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

we'll see you guys out there at the socios show raider


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:420: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyword on a Cinco de Mayo show?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

NO JET


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: TTMT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT RUBEN


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

When is this cold weather gonna end so we can cruise?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:loco: CRAZY FUCKING WEATHER MAN


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 4 2009, 12:41 PM~13169647
> *When is this cold weather gonna end so we can cruise?
> *


no shit!!!!!!!!!ren! by the end of this month :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13119750
> *we'll see you guys out there at the socios show raider
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is almost a 6 hour cruise up to Carson City  road trip :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

THATS A FUCKING BAD ASS TRUCK RAIDER HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO THE SHOW HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 3 2009, 04:31 PM~13169541
> *HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT RUBEN
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:420: TTMT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

we will be there ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE SHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 6 2009, 06:11 PM~13204309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: CLEAN ASS TRUCK, IS THAT PELONS BROTHER TRUCK?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 4 2009, 07:06 PM~13183227
> *THATS A FUCKING BAD ASS TRUCK RAIDER HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO THE SHOW HOMIE    :thumbsup:
> *



is going 2 be in our next meeting  



I know if DIOS me presta vida I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:yes: SIMON


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 6 2009, 07:20 PM~13205381
> *is going 2 be in our next meeting
> I know if DIOS me presta vida I'm there  :biggrin:
> *



X2 UCE


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 7 2009, 07:09 PM~13212205
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


  nice cars viejitos!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 6 2009, 07:30 PM~13205012
> *:worship: CLEAN ASS TRUCK, IS THAT PELONS BROTHER TRUCK?
> *



Yes it is


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

FUCKING CLEAN 


> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 7 2009, 07:09 PM~13212205
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2009, 06:53 PM~13132602
> *NO JET
> *


NO WE DON NO JET WHA GOIN TO HAPPEN TO DA CHET MEN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

MEXICAN WORD OF THE DAY : JET
WE DUNNO JET


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

viejitos car club


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee truck


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ALMA LATINA.. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

uffin: TTMT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much r ur vendor's booth?


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Another local show that could use our support


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13253028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13229550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 7 2009, 07:09 PM~13212205
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13229550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 09:10 PM~13265626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss



how much 4 a vendors booth?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

is there a show at the A & W in reno on the 28th?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 13 2009, 08:38 PM~13275552
> *is there a show at the A & W in reno on the 28th?
> *


YES R YOU GOING HOMIE???


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 04:47 PM~13273736
> *thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> how much 4 a vendors booth?
> *


give my brother in law a call???????


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 13 2009, 08:42 PM~13276232
> *YES R YOU GOING HOMIE???
> *



yeah we should make it, hope the weather is nice :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

I Heard The March 28th Car Show @ A&W Is Cancelled As Of Yesterday.


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 14 2009, 08:56 AM~13279162
> *I Heard The March 28th Car Show @ A&W Is Cancelled As Of Yesterday.
> *



well that sucks


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 14 2009, 09:56 AM~13279162
> *I Heard The March 28th Car Show @ A&W Is Cancelled As Of Yesterday.
> *


WE JUST TALK TO THE VATO AND HE SAID THAT HE IS HAVING THE SHOW ON JUNE 28.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 14 2009, 09:56 AM~13279162
> *I Heard The March 28th Car Show @ A&W Is Cancelled As Of Yesterday.
> *


the show will happent. i dont know who said that they were not having a show i talk 2 him 2 day and he said 4 sure the show will be the 28 march!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 14 2009, 05:15 PM~13281629
> *WE JUST TALK TO THE VATO AND HE SAID THAT HE IS HAVING THE SHOW ON JUNE 28.
> *


MY BAD MARCH 28 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 14 2009, 12:56 AM~13277636
> *give my brother in law a call???????
> *




thankssssssssssssss


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2009, 10:06 PM~13283412
> *thankssssssssssssss
> *


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTMT


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll keep you posted if something else comes up!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT Alma Latina


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13290901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW???


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP ALMA LATINA :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13291077
> *IS THIS THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW???
> *


SO FAR WE KNOW THAT THERE IS NOTHING GOING ON IN DOWN TOWN SPARKS OR RENO FOR CINCO DE MAYO, BUT I AM NOT SURE, SO I GUESS YOU CAN TAKE THIS LIKE THE CINCO DE MAYO CELEBRATION!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Mar 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13299015
> *SO FAR WE KNOW THAT THERE IS NOTHING GOING ON IN DOWN TOWN SPARKS OR RENO FOR CINCO DE MAYO, BUT I AM NOT SURE, SO I GUESS YOU CAN TAKE THIS LIKE THE CINCO DE MAYO CELEBRATION!
> *



Cool nothin but cops downtown giving everyone bad looks. If we dont do the Tucsan show well be there


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

uffin: :420: :420: TTMT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13290901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes this show will be the cinco de mayo car show we will post a new flyer this week!!!!!! thanks


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

is the casino putting this show on?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 17 2009, 09:11 PM~13310985
> *is the casino putting this show on?
> *


I THINK SO


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

going to make plans for this show hope i can make this one!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 18 2009, 06:35 PM~13319426
> *I WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FUCKING CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=iyivcp&s=5 TTMT


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

UCE will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice car Homie


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :wave: clean clean clean


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 18 2009, 06:35 PM~13319426
> *I WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean regal bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13320975
> *Nice car Homie
> *




thanks bro


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13321537
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :wave: clean clean clean
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good ruben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 18 2009, 11:28 PM~13322836
> *clean regal bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


     :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 18 2009, 11:28 PM~13322836
> *clean regal bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thank you!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13330020
> *        :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Alma Latina? Weathers gettin better looks good for next weekend


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)

show for the 28th of march has been canceled


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 20 2009, 06:59 PM~13341063
> *show for the 28th of march has been canceled
> *


JUST GOT THE INFO
:tears: :tears: THATS KOOL FAMILY FIRST QUE NO?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 20 2009, 06:05 PM~13341119
> *JUST GOT THE INFO
> :tears:  :tears: THATS KOOL FAMILY FIRST QUE NO?
> *



family always first


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13349657
> *http://i40.tinypic.c :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> :confused: :thumbsup:*


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13367660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whos doing that?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13367660
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13367660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

psychotic ass mural isnt it?? :loco:


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)

th air brush is on a alma latinas members hood its being done by kiko from airbrush factory 1-408-655-9717


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Mar 24 2009, 03:41 PM~13376574
> *th air brush is on a alma latinas members hood its being done by kiko from airbrush factory 1-408-655-9717
> *



Nice work


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 24 2009, 12:54 AM~13371216
> *psychotic ass mural isnt it?? :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 24 2009, 06:13 PM~13378164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

get your tickets


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13412548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VOLE ALMA LATINA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 27 2009, 09:32 PM~13412583
> *Q-VOLE ALMA LATINA!!!!!!!!!
> *


CANT WAIT!!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Apr 2 2009, 12:49 AM~13462173
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Apr 2 2009, 12:49 AM~13462173
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420: TTMT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Apr 3 2009, 06:54 PM~13478774
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING BAD HOMIE I WISH ONE DAY ALL LOCAL CAR CLUB GET TOGETHER AND CRUZE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 4 2009, 05:15 PM~13480189
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING BAD  HOMIE I WISH ONE DAY ALL LOCAL  CAR CLUB GET TOGETHER AND CRUZE      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


omar we are going to make it happen this summer , tirando BBQs lisenig to oldies ,we are staring by going to the mugrosos show in virginia city on the 22,23 and 24 the socios show in sacra


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

There is this car show at Carson City

The first Annual Show and Shine Fundraiser for the Carson City Motor Unit
April 18, 2009
Carson city - Harley Davidson
2900 Research Way, Carson City, NV


ROLL IN TIME 8 AM - 10 AM
SHOW AND SHINE 10 AM - 4 PM
TROPHY CEREMONY 3 PM

Entry fee $20 at the gate
Multiple entries allowed $20 per car per class

This event is organized by the Sheriffs Office in conjunction with Carson City Harley Davidson, Roller Only, Reno Nevada Chapter has been asked to participate, this invitatio is extended to all car club in the area.

It's possible that there will be a hopping contest, so bring you cars, the Sheriff Office is really expecting to see some cars jump!

This is the opportunity we have to show the Sheriff what we are and the way we don things, this is a way to get a better image for the all lowrider comunity in the Reno Area, so please help!

Thanks!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Apr 4 2009, 10:30 AM~13482575
> *There is this car show at Carson City
> 
> The first Annual Show and Shine Fundraiser for the Carson City Motor Unit
> ...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: TTT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:420: :420: :thumbsup: TTMT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 10 2009, 06:00 PM~13542052
> *:420:  :420:  :thumbsup: TTMT
> *




Shows coming up quick guys


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 10 2009, 06:28 PM~13542239
> *Shows coming up quick guys
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: TTMT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Apr 4 2009, 09:30 AM~13482575
> *There is this car show at Carson City
> 
> The first Annual Show and Shine Fundraiser for the Carson City Motor Unit
> ...


UCE will be there to show some love and support!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up ALMA LATINA :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Apr 4 2009, 10:30 AM~13482575
> *There is this car show at Carson City
> 
> The first Annual Show and Shine Fundraiser for the Carson City Motor Unit
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 10 2009, 06:28 PM~13542239
> *Shows coming up quick guys
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

What up Alma Latina the cars were looking good today cant wait for the show in june.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

see you guys in june


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

VIEJITOS RENO.NV


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Apr 22 2009, 09:29 PM~13662310
> *      VIEJITOS RENO.NV
> *


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Apr 30 2009, 09:09 PM~13749657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13081889
> *Any other shows going down this year?
> *


 There is this one i heard about.

You can log on to www.extremeautofest.com for more info.

Enter the Extreme AutoFest Car Show competition for trophies & cash prizes. 


Best of Show Overall 1st Place 
Best of Show Toyota 1st Place 
Best of Show Honda 1st Place 
Best of Show Scion 1st Place 
Best of Show Domestic 1st Place 
Best of Show Euro 1st Place 
Best of Show JDM 1st Place 
Best of Show SUV 1st Place 
Best of Show Luxury 1st Place 
Best of Show Exotic 1st Place 
Best Paint 1st Place 
Best Interior 1st Place 
Best Display 1st Place 
Best Team Quantity 1st Place 
Best Team Quality 1st Place 
Best ICE 1st Place 
Best Motorcycle 1st Place 
Best Honda Civic - Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Honda Civic - Show 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Honda Accord - Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Honda Accord - Show 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Scion xB 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Scion tC 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Nissan 350Z 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Nissan Other 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Mazda 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Hyundai 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Mitsubishi 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Mustang 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Domestic 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Dodge 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Infiniti 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best VW 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Mercedes 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best JDM 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best VIP Style 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Euro 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Old School 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Full Size Car Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Full Size Car Mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Best Full Size Car Wild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Luxury Class Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Luxury Class Mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Luxury Class Wild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
SUV Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
SUV Mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
SUV Wild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Full Size Truck Street 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Full Size Truck Mild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 
Full Size Truck Wild 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place 

*Classes subject to change. Minimum of 5 vehicles to create class. Additional classes may be posted.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 5 2009, 03:36 PM~13794440
> *There is this one i heard about.
> 
> You can log on to www.extremeautofest.com for more info.
> ...


Do you know who will be judging this show?


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2009, 03:48 PM~13794554
> *Do you know who will be judging this show?
> *


That is being set up still. Interested?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 5 2009, 03:49 PM~13794571
> *That is being set up still. Interested?
> *


Yes. PM me with info if possible. THANKS.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Apr 17 2009, 08:14 PM~13610830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC!!


----------



## mister mr. (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2009, 04:58 PM~13795252
> *Yes. PM me with info if possible. THANKS.
> *


Will do. Look for it later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister mr._@May 6 2009, 11:08 AM~13803549
> *Will do. Look for it later today or tomorrow.
> *


THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13816068
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 7 2009, 04:43 PM~13818956
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *



Q vo Rafa


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 8 2009, 09:09 AM~13825764
> *Q vo Rafa
> *


Whats up Jess how you doing?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 10:49 AM~13826744
> *Whats up Jess how you doing?
> *



aqui en el pinche jale waiting for 4:30 to go home, but is friday so I'm taking off at 3:15 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 8 2009, 02:43 PM~13829053
> *aqui en el pinche jale waiting for 4:30 to go home, but is friday so I'm taking off at 3:15  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody for showing your support in the Lowrider Nueve de Mayo Show!

The event came out really good! Thanks againg and hope to see you at the next show!!!


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks again!!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)

ALMA LATINA REPRESENTING


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT FOR ALMA LATINA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS TO ALMA LATINA FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW AND WE WILL TAKE THE DRIVE UP NORTH TO BE AT YOUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 21 2009, 06:18 PM~13963308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who's puting this show on?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

the weather is nice hope to see every body at are show it all most her dam time wen fast


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

ttt 4 mr. chop top :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mr. lincon soy tu papa :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14027665
> *Mr. lincon  soy tu papa  :biggrin:
> *


dam bro u know how 2 use a computer now ?? pinchi puerco marano :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 28 2009, 01:53 PM~14027674
> *dam bro u know how 2 use a computer now ?? pinchi puerco marano :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mr. lincon i go to the gym dam ass may be u should get off your ass and come with me putito  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

que onda piripitonche dont eat dam some tacos sound good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

thats fuckt up *** just wait in till i know how to put pics up holly molly chacharito


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ur the newbie we get to clown u!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

its all good but i know u wants some food sanaorias is not going to do the job mielda :uh: food food food


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up every body are car show is all most here hope to see u out there :wave: :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any hook up on the hotels?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@May 29 2009, 12:41 AM~14033998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


dam mr.chop top see what happents went u use (extense pill) u nasty pig :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 11:45 AM~14037447
> *any hook up on the hotels?
> *


yea i think u cant get hotels discount one of the alma latina member works in one of the hotel the the street from the show!!!!!!!! i will try 2 get his nimber and will pm u


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14037605
> *yea i think u cant get hotels discount one of the alma latina member works in one of the hotel the the street from the show!!!!!!!! i will try 2 get his nimber and will pm u
> *



thanks bro lmk


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mr. licon dont hate :machinegun:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

socios was abad ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14037605
> *yea i think u cant get hotels discount one of the alma latina member works in one of the hotel the the street from the show!!!!!!!! i will try 2 get his nimber and will pm u
> *


me 2 please :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/20t5lax.jpg[/IMG] :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 30 2009, 11:42 PM~14050781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Dam Mr. Lincon estas bien feo :guns:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 31 2009, 10:55 AM~14052959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I AM STILL UR DADDY GET THE CLEAR MY SON :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: mr. licon im still your daddy :twak:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:0







yeah what ever u say so here u go :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

2 more weeks


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 2 2009, 11:41 AM~14071528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be there !!RENO ROLLERZ!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

sit on that Mr.lincon :machinegun: :guns: :rofl: :burn: dont cry just because u dont have pic with girls :tears:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

this week is rainy but for are show june 13 it looks good but carson is nuts we never know :cheesy:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2009, 12:47 AM~14079939
> *this week is rainy but for are show june 13 it looks good but carson is nuts we never know  :cheesy:
> *


MY BAD I WAS THINKING SHOW WAS THIS WEEKEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 3 2009, 06:10 AM~14080599
> *MY BAD I WAS THINKING SHOW WAS THIS WEEKEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

stop smokin da shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hope to still see u guys up here IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14082163
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> stop smokin da shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 2 2009, 02:04 PM~14072849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14085371
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14082163
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> stop smokin da shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14083102
> *hope to still see u guys up here IN TWO WEEKS
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up every body Alma Latinas frist car show in two weeks hope to see every body out here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 3 2009, 05:47 PM~14086677
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :biggrin:
> *



q pasa Adrian see u this sun at Antioch


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 2 2009, 02:04 PM~14072849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ready to go I got my hotel reservation for fri n sat in Reno 18 mil from Carson :biggrin: see u all thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 04:05 PM~14085765
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

this are just some Categories Low Riders ,Euros,SUVs ,Trucks ,Motorcyccles, Hot Rods <Classics , Low Rider Bikes ,Buggys <4x4s andand more :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14089535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the show going down rain or shine?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

its still going we hope by saterday we get some sunshine we are ready carson is nuts we never know


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

street low WILL BE AT OUT CAR SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up every body hope to see every body out 4 jun 13 in carson city at the parkinglot of smith


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

will be in the house for sure!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

we are going to have sunshine 4 the show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 6 2009, 06:41 PM~14113916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



talked to John yeterday from STREETLOW and he will be there I also got some free posters from STREETLOW I'll be giving them away


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2009, 11:50 AM~14126885
> *talked to John yeterday from STREETLOW and he will be there I also got some free posters from STREETLOW I'll be giving them away
> *


nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14126968
> *nice
> *



I tried calling Omar no answer, will try later thanks for the info  see you guys in Carson :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

see every body saterday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

see every body saterday


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

uffin: :wave: TTT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

HOWS THE WEATHER LOOKIN LIKE FOR CAR SHOW ON SAT  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gmc2nv (Feb 24, 2009)

THE WEATHER IS WEARD OVER HEAR IT KEEPS SAYING ITS GOING TO RAIN BUT WE HAVENT SEEN A DROP OF RAIN YET I BELIVE THAT ITS GOING TO BE FINE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmc2nv_@Jun 10 2009, 06:59 PM~14154682
> *THE WEATHER IS WEARD OVER HEAR IT KEEPS SAYING ITS GOING TO RAIN BUT WE HAVENT SEEN A DROP OF RAIN YET I BELIVE THAT ITS GOING TO BE FINE FOR THE SHOW
> *


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

VIEJITOS will be in the House


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jun 10 2009, 07:36 PM~14155135
> *VIEJITOS will be in the House
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

at work they block photobucket so I can't post pics, but 


LOWRIDERSCENE will be at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 08:44 AM~14159573
> *at work they block photobucket so I can't post pics, but
> LOWRIDERSCENE will be at the show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

AND


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 04:38 PM~14164081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Rafa r u going?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

OUT THE DOOR TOMORROW TO CARSON CITY NV :biggrin: IS IT GOING TO RAIN OUT THERE????? SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14166971
> *OUT THE DOOR TOMORROW TO CARSON CITY NV :biggrin: IS IT GOING TO RAIN OUT THERE????? SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I hope not I have to drive 5 1/2 hours :biggrin: no hay pedo Adrian nos vamos al casino :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14167015
> *I hope not I have to drive 5 1/2 hours  :biggrin:  no hay pedo Adrian nos vamos al casino  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:37 PM~14167061
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



I'm packed n ready 2 go call me when u get out there so we can go have dinner at da buffet :cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 08:32 PM~14166971
> *OUT THE DOOR TOMORROW TO CARSON CITY NV :biggrin: IS IT GOING TO RAIN OUT THERE????? SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the news said it was but this nevada weather is crazy UCE so bring a sweater cuz shit never know it might snow hno: LOL


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

5 day forecast said rain all fucken week it hasnt rained all week but mon and tue its been clear skys all day today but rubens right bring a sweater come prepared dont trip bunny ranch and strippers will warm you up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

last year it hailed on 4th of july its crazy down here


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14166971
> *OUT THE DOOR TOMORROW TO CARSON CITY NV :biggrin: IS IT GOING TO RAIN OUT THERE????? SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yesterday I checked and it said 50% chance of rain and then right now it says 30% so quien sabe. :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

right not its look nice and sunny thay said rain all week but we havent got none carson is nuts they say raid and we get sun they say snow we get rain  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

u gonna come down dumps ????and have ur lady show us up remember that hot august nights?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: ttmft


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got here is windy but clear fuck we all forgot our sweaters :angry: good thing this momo has indoor swimming pool :biggrin: see u all tomorrow


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2009, 04:23 PM~14174405
> *just got here is windy but clear fuck we all forgot our sweaters  :angry:  good thing this momo has indoor swimming pool  :biggrin:  see u all tomorrow
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

dont know about over there but its rainning here and it sucks :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jun 12 2009, 10:23 PM~14176997
> *dont know about over there but its rainning here and it sucks  :angry:
> *



still nice here went to mills park n hang out they r having some kind of festival these weekend is close where the show is going to be :biggrin: now I'm really tire, time for bedtime, Adrian called me his truck over heated but he still heading this way :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2009, 09:29 PM~14177030
> *still nice here went to mills park n hang out they r having some kind of festival these weekend is close where the show is going to be  :biggrin: now I'm really tire, time for bedtime, Adrian called me his truck over heated but he still heading this way  :biggrin:
> *



thats good you guys made it safe hope to see you guys 2marow dont spend all your money at the casinos or the bunny ranch cuz you never know you mite be on HBO :biggrin: LOL


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jun 12 2009, 10:57 PM~14177221
> *thats good you guys made it safe hope to see you guys 2marow dont spend all your money at the casinos or the bunny ranch cuz you never know you mite be on HBO  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


X2
glad you guys made it safe hopefully we have clear skies 2morrow


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

this weather SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jun 12 2009, 10:57 PM~14177221
> *thats good you guys made it safe hope to see you guys 2marow dont spend all your money at the casinos or the bunny ranch cuz you never know you mite be on HBO  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben+Jun 12 2009, 10:57 PM~14177221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well is not clear skies but is not raining :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 06:14 AM~14178251
> *thanks homie, forgot bout the bunny ranch  :cheesy:
> well is not clear skies but is not raining  :biggrin:
> *


Hope you have a good day Jess :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle














> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 06:22 AM~14178268
> *Hope you have a good day Jess  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS RAFA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 06:28 AM~14178286
> *swing by my booth to buy ur tickets for the raffle
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ready to go if only my kids would get out of the pool :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 08:19 AM~14178696
> *ready to go if only my kids would get out of the pool  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanksssssssssssssssssss ALMA LATINA we made it home safe n hope every 1 made it home safe, well actually we are at Adrian'shouse in Yuba City. the weather kind of sucked up there, did not make money but the new friends that we got to meet priceless so ALMA LATINA thanks again for the invitation and hope to be back next year. see u all soo................


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 09:46 PM~14183336
> *thanksssssssssssssssssss ALMA LATINA we made it home safe n hope every 1 made it home safe, well actually we are at Adrian'shouse in Yuba City. the weather kind of sucked up there,  did not make money but the new friends that we got to meet priceless so ALMA LATINA thanks again for the invitation and hope to be back next year. see u all soo................
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 13 2009, 10:08 PM~14183526
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14183548
> *:wave:
> *



see u tomorrow Mikey


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

thanks socios for comeing thank god u guy made it back home safe u guys are some firme gente thanks 4 the love and support SOCIOS hope to see u guys soooon


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ALMA LATINA wants to say thanks to every body that came out to the show hope to see every body back out next year. sorry about are nevada weather it sucks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Adrian hope your brakes did better back home bad ass car u got .Socios are firme gente


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jun 14 2009, 01:37 AM~14184617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget Robert from BROWN SOCIETY :biggrin: we follow him all the way to Marysville


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 AM~14184961
> *don't forget Robert from BROWN SOCIETY  :biggrin: we follow him all the way to Marysville
> *


Thanks Jesse. It was cool meeting you. Thanks again Adrian for helping me.
Thanks to Alma Latina for their hospitality and the cool weather. It was one heck of a drive to there and back but we will try to make it again. Hope to see you guys in August. 
Here are some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up dumps thank u 4 comeing it was nice meeting u bro hope u had a good time at the show and hope to see u soon your good people and let me know if u guys have a show so we could come up there :biggrin:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 14 2009, 10:53 AM~14186034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Thank you guys we had a good time Viejitos c.c


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 14 2009, 01:37 AM~14184617
> *thanks socios for comeing thank god u guy made it back home safe u guys are some firme gente thanks  4 the love and support  SOCIOS hope to see u guys soooon
> *



ANYTIME CARNAL YOU GUYS ARE A TODA MADRE TAMBIEN SEE YOU GUYS SOON :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 14 2009, 01:50 AM~14184648
> *Adrian hope your brakes did  better back home bad  ass car u got .Socios  are firme  gente
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 14 2009, 10:52 AM~14186029
> *Thanks Jesse. It was cool meeting you. Thanks again Adrian for helping me.
> Thanks to Alma Latina for their hospitality and the cool weather. It was one heck of a drive to there and back but we will try to make it again. Hope to see you guys in August.
> Here are some pics.  :biggrin:
> ...


ANYTIME ROBERT
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 14 2009, 12:56 PM~14186644
> *wats up dumps thank u 4 comeing  it was nice meeting u bro hope  u had a good time at the show and hope to see u soon your good people and let me know if u guys have a show so we could come up there  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I did have a good time after my little mishaps. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> Thanks Jesse. It was cool meeting you. Thanks again Adrian for helping me.
> Thanks to Alma Latina for their hospitality and the cool weather. It was one heck of a drive to there and back but we will try to make it again. Hope to see you guys in August.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Thanks Jesse. It was cool meeting you. Thanks again Adrian for helping me.
> > Thanks to Alma Latina for their hospitality and the cool weather. It was one heck of a drive to there and back but we will try to make it again. Hope to see you guys in August.
> > same here Robert
> > 831 was rep in Carson City and we all made it home safe last night
> > ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

street low thank u 4 take the time to come out here and low riderscene :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: GRACIAS ALMA LATINA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------

